# The Pier or The Surf ?



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

My wife and I will be in Myrtle Beach late August to early September. I have only fished from the Cherry Grove Pier, so I have no knowledge of any other pier. Is there a better pier to fish or is Surf Fishing a better option? I'd like to catch whittings, pomps and flounders if I had my choice, but a bite is a bite in my world.:fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

If you can't read the surf and find/know of good spots in the surf, you'd probably be better off in deeper water on the piers.


----------



## GCGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

Google is your friend:

http://www.funbeaches.com/piers.html

Hope that helps; pricing may not be 100% current.

Have fun!! :fishing:

GC


----------



## BillyTheSquid (May 8, 2009)

excellent info GCGuy.. im also heading down to Myrtle in 2 weeks. I was just at Emerald Isle a month ago and i caught my first big red drum 36". it was a blast and i hope to catch something that big at myrtle. Any tips for shark fishing down here????


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes to smoothlures opinion and the prices are out of date on the mb pier website probably a dollar or more to the price of fishing on the piers.:fishing:


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

tip for shark fishing: don't do it.  seriously though, you "can't". it's illegal in horry county. gotta be in georgetown county, (south of garden city).


----------



## Katolak (Jul 28, 2009)

While we're on the topic of fishing tips for folks not familiar with the area, I have some questions about using trolley rigs at Surfside Pier. I plan to vacation at Surfside Beach at the end of August and want to give this technique a try. One thing I noticed while there two years ago is that all of the guys on the end of the pier were using similar anchors, similar releases and similar bait rigs. Not wanting to be the yank on vacation that comes along and tangles everyone's lines, I was hoping someone could tell me what the common setup is for that pier. I don't recall anybody using clothespins or even weighted releases, but it was two years ago. So out of that mess, I guess my questions are:

How heavy of an anchor are you throwing?
What sort of release are you using? (pics?)
How much rope should I have on my cast net? (I forget how high the pier is)
Braid or mono for anchor? for fighting rod?

Thanks for any info...it's definitely appreicated. I know how to fish...just don't know how to fish that technique. The last thing I want to do is screw it up (anchor too light, drifiting around..etc.)and interfere with someone elses fishing day.


----------



## cruise (Jul 29, 2009)

they have a bass pro shop at north myrtle beach where i got these weight with wires i think they are 5 to 6 oz a piece an line release like they use on the boats but they are cheaper and smaller the weights where on line but i dont know about the release clip. good luck hope that help a little.


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Lets start with the Anchor first. !0 to 12 ft rod with 20 to 25 lb mono line. that way if you get really stuck, you can break your line. Braid runs the risk of cutting someones fighting line if they run mono.... plus it is cheeper. I use a 5 or 6 prong, 4to7 oz anchor that looks like a grappling hook. you want to have a soft enough wire so that it will bend when you go to pull it in. mine are made with the wire that holds insulation up.

For the fighting rod, I have 30lb mono with a 150 yds of 100 lb braid on top. I double the last 15ft of the line to give added support around the pilings. I tie a coastlock on the end for the ease of changing out rigs. 

For releases, you are free to do what you want. what ever is easier for you. I use a wire type release with a 2 to 3oz weight(depending on the wind speed) to get my bait into the water. To make these releases, we use 100lb to 150lb stainless wire, cut off about 8in and fold it in half. After you fold the wire, slide a barrell swivel on the wire to the bend. Put a little haywire twist below the swivel to hold it on. Then I slide my egg weight on the wire, and slide a bead on after that. I then spread the wire after the bead into a V to hold the bead and weight on. When I am ready to use, I put a weight clip (can't recall the name) on it and clip it on my line and I squeeze the 2 wires together and put them thru the swivel eye on my coast lock. 

I have seen everything from paper clips with rubber bands to cloths pins used so don't worry about your release.... as long as it works.


:fishing::fishing:


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Katolak said:


> While we're on the topic of fishing tips for folks not familiar with the area, I have some questions about using trolley rigs at Surfside Pier. I plan to vacation at Surfside Beach at the end of August and want to give this technique a try. One thing I noticed while there two years ago is that all of the guys on the end of the pier were using similar anchors, similar releases and similar bait rigs. Not wanting to be the yank on vacation that comes along and tangles everyone's lines, I was hoping someone could tell me what the common setup is for that pier. I don't recall anybody using clothespins or even weighted releases, but it was two years ago. So out of that mess, I guess my questions are:
> 
> How heavy of an anchor are you throwing?
> What sort of release are you using? (pics?)
> ...


PM me!
I'll even give you my fone # so we can talk 1 on 1
I work surfside pier.
Be happy to help you out...we got some great experience out on the pier and I'd be more than happy to help


----------

